# Head straight up??



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

So I am competing with my miniature mare in Driving this year in 4-H and I'm not sure if her head should be straight up in the air or pretty level with her body? Please write back and let me know how tight I should make the checkpiece. Thank you! I am very new at this. Also how do I get a nice extended trot out of her??


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*Burn the check piece!* Overcheck or sidecheck, cut it up and use it for spare pieces of leather. They make good dog collars.
Checks especially over checks are an implement of torture.
Your horse should have a natural head carriage, but be "on the bit"


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh so it's not a neccesary piece for 4-H equipment? Awesome! I hated using that thing anyway! But how will I know if her head is too low without the check piece?


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

And what is a good natural head carriage?? Level with the withers?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

head is to low if her head drops below withers. Her natural head set , watch her in pasture , see how she naturally carries her head. 
You can also google pics of mini horse shows. Look and see how they have thier heads. It would be much easier then explaining


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you need some eyes on the ground, as in driving lesson. Where the pony carries its head is more of a "feel" than "see", since you are behind it.

If you have been driving in an overcheck, and you take it off and there is not a huge change, it is probably OK.

Good Luck at the show!! We WILL need pictures!!

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to check the rules if they have them. Some shows require a over check.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Taffy has a point that if they are too tight, I would rather see none than one....however, it is part of the harness and I have side checks on my draft harness...I use them but they are loose, as I don't interfere with their natural head set and the way they carry it. The shows I have been at, it was part of the harness, so required to be there. 

Do you have any driving experience at all? Do you have someone who does who can mentor you? What are they teaching in the 4-H class about driving? Before you drive and/or show, PLEASE get lessons and work with someone who knows what they are doing. I would never suggest anyone show if they have no clue.


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes my aunt has been driving minis and has been giving me tips and I've been watching lots of videos! She is doing great without the overcheck and I will have to check the rules next year and see if it is needed or not, but if it is, then I will just put it on very loose. My mini is doing great! Thanks for the advice! I will update you later on about the shows.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Ah!! Photos!!!


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

How do I put a picture on here??


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Click on the go advanced button under the reply box.

click on the paperclip icon just to the right of the smile face.
then follow the prompts to choose a file
Then click on upload, 
when finished uploading close that "Manage attachments" box.

Lastly you have to click on the paperclip icon again, then click on the photo you uploaded and that will put the uploaded photo in the reply box

Then press submit reply.


----------

